# A new Canon Speedlite has appeared for certification



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 21, 2020)

> It looks like the long-rumored new Speedlite from Canon is finally on the horizon. It has the internal model number DS401231, which Nokishita has found through the Russian certification agency.
> This means that we should expect an announcement quite soon.



Continue reading...


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Aug 21, 2020)

Let's hope this one doesn't have an overheating timer...


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 21, 2020)

Hopefully finally throws out AA batteries and goes to Li Ion rechargeable. Maybe even LP-E6NH? Or better still something like on the Godox V1-C where the Li Ion battery clicks straight into a slot without needing a fragile door assembly. Weird how I've never broken the door on a camera body changing the battery but I've broken at least 4 flashes from various manufacturers because their AA battery doors are just far too fragile.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 21, 2020)

It would be nice to see a much smaller but still top end flash to go with the mirrorless bodies.


----------



## maxfactor9933 (Aug 21, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> It would be nice to see a much smaller but still top end flash to go with the mirrorless bodies.


well, canon ML are even bigger than DSLR counterparts.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 21, 2020)

Don't think I have been so excited by a rumour since the Canon 5D... (all of them)! Seriously, would love to see more power, improved remote menu, and quicker recycling. The idea of being able to use an LP-E6 battery in the flash would be brilliant.


----------



## jimple (Aug 21, 2020)

After looking at the prices of the R5 & R6 accessories, it will probably be 50% dearer than what it replaces !


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 21, 2020)

Hopefully a replacement to 320Ex.


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 21, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> It would be nice to see a much smaller but still top end flash to go with the mirrorless bodies.



With big lenses such as the 28-70 you really don't want anything shorter than the current ones.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 21, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> With big lenses such as the 28-70 you really don't want anything shorter than the current ones.



I didn't say shorter, I think we can get a nice powerful flash that takes up less space or at least isn't heavier than the body. A big part of the space taken up is the four AA batteries. Surely it isn't unthinkable to have a smaller design that gives the same reach and power of the big flashes?


----------



## leadin2 (Aug 21, 2020)

But I can buy plenty of AA batteries as spares for the price of just one LP-E6, too pricey for multiple flash setup.
Replaced all my 430 II with the III as I think the upgrade was worth it, but not my 600. They are still useable and reliable. 470 AI wasn’t attractive enough, if it was meant to be a replacement for 430.
Let’s see what the new model will offer.


----------



## StandardLumen (Aug 21, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> Hopefully finally throws out AA batteries and goes to Li Ion rechargeable. Maybe even LP-E6NH?



I'd never considered that possibility, but I like the sound of it. I often carry a speedlite, but only use it sparingly. For my needs, the battery in the flash could serve double duty at the backup battery for my camera.


----------



## jdavidse (Aug 21, 2020)

Hopefully it has a Li-on battery. I switched to flashpoint for this feature.


----------



## sanj (Aug 21, 2020)

I do not care much about the battery type. More power and shorter recycle time improvement is my priority.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 21, 2020)

I use the Godox/Flashpoint external batteries to power the flash and give you around 800 to 1,000 flashes at full power with almost instant recycling. I would love to see a potato masher flash with the capacitor in the battery pack so you're not juggling a heavy flash unit. Something like a modern version of the Metz 202 would be sweet.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Aug 21, 2020)

Auto-ETTL-settings that can be saved to manual-settings please... Oh, and backward compatibility with all my other RT speedlites!


----------



## jdavidse (Aug 21, 2020)

sanj said:


> I do not care much about the battery type. More power and shorter recycle time improvement is my priority.


That’s exactly what Li-on batteries give you. One battery lasts an entire wedding and recycle time is much shorter. Also I’ve had no overheating


----------



## Oceventphotos (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m surprised no one has mentioned this already. My number 1 selling point would be built in wifi (talks directly to R5 and R6 wirelessly without transmitter)


----------



## edoorn (Aug 21, 2020)

maxfactor9933 said:


> well, canon ML are even bigger than DSLR counterparts.


Erm, no they are not 

would love to see a flash that has a working af infrared assist beam that works on ML... if such a thing is possible


----------



## jvillain (Aug 21, 2020)

I noticd AI at the end of the name. Does that mean it will be another one of those auto rotating flashes for people that don't understand lighting or is it just the new marketing buzz for TTL?


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 21, 2020)

One the price comes out, it will scare people and they'll stick with their yongnuo 600 ex ii's.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 21, 2020)

When this has come up before, the people on this forum who understand this stuff have said that the LPE6 battery uses a technology that doesn't work for strobes. Something about long term power vs. short strong bursts. 

My guess is that it will have some type of the AI technology (auto rotating) that Canon has available in its smaller flash.


----------



## magarity (Aug 21, 2020)

I once had a Vivitar flash that had a rechargeable battery in the shape of 4 AA's. So you could either use it or 4 AA's. But a flash that took an LP** shaped battery would have no way to be interchangeable with AA's. There's a reason why the camera grips come with an AA tray; if you run out of LP** power, you can buy AA's where ever you are in the world and keep going. Not so much with LP packs. So, no, they're unlikely to ever sell a flash that uses a custom shape battery.


----------



## David_E (Aug 22, 2020)

I totally get it that not everyone is able to pay, or willing to pay, the premium cost of Profoto gear. I have used Canon flashes for years: 430, 580, recently three 600EX-RT's, two of which I have given away. All of my Canon flashes were excellent flashes. After I bought a Profoto A1X, that was the end of my use of Canon flashes. For one thing, I love its integration with my Profoto AirRemote and wireless studio flashes. As for cheap rip-offs, a lot of them are pretty good. But compare them for consistency and color 10 years down the road and you'll know where your Canon or Profoto money went.


----------



## sulla (Aug 22, 2020)

I really like my 600EX-RT flashes, but there are a couple of things that would make me dump all of them immediately:


first, my new RF 800 f/11 lens is a really dim lens that could need a flash to accompany it with a little more power. Especially, at more than 500 m the 600EX tends to become a little too dim. So, more power would be appreciated to illuminate the scene to help this lens.
With animals, but also street photography or even portraits, a purely IR flash would help in the field, not to shy subjects away. White balance might be a bit tricky, but I'm sure is doable, come on, Canon.
third, I find the 4xAA batteries a little flimsy to change. I would much prefer the new flash to use only one AAA battery, and a reversed-polarity compensation, so I can just throw that battery in whichever way I prefer. I would even prefer it to use CR2032 cells, but I admit they are too expensive.
Then, the flash needs to be much much smaller in the bag (but not too small, or I might lose it) and lighter on the camera. Also, this would make it much cheaper as less material is needed.
I also would like advanced-advanced AI features, eg the flash should refuse to fire if the scene isn't worth it.

Pretty much any of those features would make me swap my flashes in a flash, other than that, I guess I would stick with my 600EX-RTs.


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 22, 2020)

sulla said:


> third, I find the 4xAA batteries a little flimsy to change. I would much prefer the new flash to use only one AAA battery, and a reversed-polarity compensation, so I can just throw that battery in whichever way I prefer. I would even prefer it to use CR2032 cells, but I admit they are too expensive.
> Then, the flash needs to be much much smaller in the bag (but not too small, or I might lose it) and lighter on the camera. Also, this would make it much cheaper as less material is needed.



Four AA batteries can easily hold 8-10 times the charge of a single AAA battery, wouldn't battery replacement frequency be a problem for you?

The AA batteries take a relatively small part of the 600EX-RT flash, I doubt replacing them with an AAA battery would allow reducing its size significantly.


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 22, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> Hopefully finally throws out AA batteries and goes to Li Ion rechargeable. Maybe even LP-E6NH?



Wouldn't an LP-E6NH take longer to recycle the flash?


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 22, 2020)

sulla said:


> I really like my 600EX-RT flashes, but there are a couple of things that would make me dump all of them immediately:
> 
> 
> first, my new RF 800 f/11 lens is a really dim lens that could need a flash to accompany it with a little more power. Especially, at more than 500 m the 600EX tends to become a little too dim. So, more power would be appreciated to illuminate the scene to help this lens.
> ...


Sometimes referred to as the firefly flash.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 22, 2020)

maxfactor9933 said:


> well, canon ML are even bigger than DSLR counterparts.


my RF 50 resembles that remark!


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 23, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Wouldn't an LP-E6NH take longer to recycle the flash?


Possibly. It may need a different design of battery. But we don't know exactly what the LP-E6NH is capable of, it's possible part of the design is to allow it to work differently with a flash.


----------



## Tony Bennett (Aug 24, 2020)

Lithium ion battery or nothing. I won't buy the new flashes without them. 

A couple years ago at the PPA convention in Nashville I asked a Canon Rep why they haven't put Lithium Ion Batteries in flashes and he stated they cannot do that because the heat was a problem. I asked him if he'd ever heard of Godox and he stated yes. I then told him they've been using Lithium Ion Batteries for a while and he just stared at me for a few seconds and then asked if I had any more questions. I guess he didn't like my question.


----------



## gborislav (Sep 2, 2020)

Is anyone knows when it will be available to buy?


----------

